# XBox Wireless Adapter MN-740 by Microsoft



## tommydallas (Jan 7, 2008)

Has anyone networked thier HD-DVR with a XBox Wireless Adapter MN-740 by Microsoft? 

It seems like it would work. 

If you have did you need to configure by plugging it into an XBOX first or was it plug and play.


It seems these adapters can be had for under $50 on eBay and Amazon.


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

tommydallas said:


> Has anyone networked thier HD-DVR with a XBox Wireless Adapter MN-740 by Microsoft?
> 
> It seems like it would work.
> 
> ...


Yes, I use this. It works fine. You do have to configure it with an xbox (or xbox 360) furst,


----------



## tommydallas (Jan 7, 2008)

tommydallas said:


> Has anyone networked thier HD-DVR with a XBox Wireless Adapter MN-740 by Microsoft?
> 
> It seems like it would work.
> 
> ...


I just received this two days ago. Its working great. I had to plug it into my XBOX first. The XBOX configured the MN-740 with my SSID and allowed me to configure WEP. Then I unplugged it from XBOX and plugged it into the HR20. I had to wait overnight before the VOD guide had a full list of channels and shows to download.

I have now downloaded 5+ shows with no problems.

One negative: No WPA. That can be remedied by hacking the firmware but I don't want to go there. Go here for the hack: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,13360873


----------



## statik (Jan 30, 2008)

I use the MN-740 for my HR21. 
only problem is when connecting the xbox360 to the 2nd ethernet port on the HR21 it doesnt properly share the connection for xbox live.

the internet connection for the MN-740 works fine though.


----------

